# Need a little help



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok Guys,
Here's the situation. I'm trying to get this lathe fixed and I am already having a little trouble. Hopefully someone has had to do this. I am having trouble getting the pulleys on the motor spindle. What is the best way to get them on. I have already tried by pushing them on and I got the inside but when I tried the outside, I broke the dadgum thing in half. Second, is there a trick to getting the belt on? I'm sorry if these are dumb questions but I am new at this. I really do appreciate any help. This lathe was given to me and everything else on it works. Just trying to get my wheels turning if ya know what I mean. Thanks
Casey


I will post a pic to show yall the situation.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is the pic


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

is there no place on the motor mount that you can loosen a bolt to adjust the belt tension?


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Nope there is not. All it has is 2 bolts mounted directly from the motor bracket to the headstock.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

can you take some better photos?

what model lathe is it?


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

It is a Central Machinery T34706 Here are some more photos


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

should I send you the chiropractic bill?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

OK - that lathe is basically a rip-off of a Jet 1236. If you didn't know that before, now you do. 

I found you a nice tutorial on changing belts in that exact lathe. Note also in there that he gives a belt part number for a belt from Napa Auto Parts...probably cheaper to get belts there than anywhere else:

http://www.newwoodworker.com/turning/bltrplcjwl1236.html


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok thanks for the link. Yea i knew that already but when you dont have money to just blow, you have to make what you have work.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

And that wasn't a sarcastic remark, just a factual statement. By the way Newwoodworker.com is a good site. Thanks for the reference. I believe the belt installation won't be such a headache now. As far as the pully's go, i am going to try to find a peice of pipe or tubing to "Tap" on the end of it. I think it will go on better that way. The reason i broke it was because i was putting to much pressure on the outer edges instead of the inside. Oh well, it's a learning experience and i am ready to do what it takes to get started. Can't wait to get these duck calls rolling!!


----------

